
SHA256 implementation in c++ - ltcode
https://www.programmingalgorithms.com/algorithm/sha256?lang=C%2B%2B
======
alfanick
is it audited? is it safe? licensing?

~~~
ltcode
Yes its safe and according to site's terms of use
[https://www.programmingalgorithms.com/terms-of-
use](https://www.programmingalgorithms.com/terms-of-use) you can can use it
anywhere

